# Rise of the Soviet T-34-76 60 years has lain in the swamp



## diman (Jun 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;sPOd_MfKTwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPOd_MfKTwo[/video]


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 24, 2014)

Incredible video. I couldn't even see any rust. Perhaps the swamp mud did not hold any oxygen?


----------



## John A Silkstone (Jun 24, 2014)

Fantastic show and a big we done to all those that raise it.

Now a bit of spit and polish and it will be as good as new.

Silky


----------



## diman (Jun 25, 2014)

*ISU-152 
*found 
repaired 
brought 
60 years have passed

[video=youtube;cZjx6ItATW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZjx6ItATW4[/video]


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 25, 2014)

AWESOME!
Nice post thanks


----------



## diman (Jul 13, 2014)

[h=1]StuG-40[/h]
[video=youtube;I0gopUsvzDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0gopUsvzDc[/video]


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2014)

Amazing video thanks for posting it.
Its amazing how ell preserved the Stug is after all those years, even the road wheels are turning and not seized up


----------



## diman (Aug 3, 2014)

Guest from the marshes

[video=youtube;ueDDjYsIqhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueDDjYsIqhI[/video]


----------

